# Idea for Halloween with Fire Truck.



## Cal78 (Aug 20, 2012)

a Friend of mine just got a late 1950's Fire Truck in great Running Condition and is Planning for Next Year to Haunt His Front Yard and use that as his Main Prop, but doesn't know with what theme to go with, I Suggested a Small Plane Crash with Lots of Bodies, any other suggestions? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd put a bunch of buckies in fire fighting gear and set them up to look as if they're responding to a call at the house.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Roxy beat me to it. I'd put them in vintage fire fighting gear, maybe with a fire axe or two, maybe even a skeletal dog/Dalmatian too (with a wagging tail). If you can come up with some hoses, ladders and other fire fighting equipment even better. You can pose buckes or parts of buckies hanging out windows like victims in a fire. Depending upon the hose or location, you can do up some panels in a flat black to look like they are in or have been in a fire. Fog machines, red and blue strobes, and maybe even some orange and yellow lights behind curtains or shaded windows to help push the idea of flames/fire.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I am not trying to promote myself here or anything but just going off your first impression of doing a plane crash. I did one last year in my yard. Here is the link to the thread if you are interested. Plane Crash I personally think the firetruck with skellies trying to put out a fire at your friends house would be more fun. Get an H2O LED light from American DJ and set it to yellow/gold and it will look like the house is on fire too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the idea of a skeletal dalmation


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Would you paint spots on the bones Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Funny guy Maybe a zombie Dalmatian would work.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If you do raincoats/slickers and helmets, you can do their badge as the "Skeleton Crew - 2012". You could go with the "666" the unit number if you want something a bit darker in nature.
You could use a windshield wiper motor and arm as the tail of the dog, though I'd be tempted to use a spring rather than a rigid arm for the tail. That lets the tail "wag" rather than just swing back and forth.


----------

